
WebFaction joins forces with GoDaddy - vintagedave
https://community.webfaction.com/questions/21806/webfaction-joins-forces-with-godaddy
======
vintagedave
WebFaction's "quirky programmer-friendliness" (as one of the comments in that
link describes it) was a pleasure to work with. I'm a customer.

GoDaddy is famed as a large unethical company and is famous for misogyny,
promoting torture, and killing elephants. (Yes really.)

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/how-g...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/how-
godaddycom-became-despised-company/349235/)

------
Klonoar
This happened awhile ago, as the link shows, but I'll note that I was with WF
for 10+ years. Bought a plan when I was younger and still learning, and their
shared hosting environment was honestly amazing enough that I ran full-fledged
projects on there for years with no issues. Never had issues running or
compiling anything I wanted or needed to, support staff were always incredibly
fast to respond. Built up tons of referral credits to the point where I paid
maybe once every six months for the space.

Refuse to support GoDaddy, though. When I went to cancel I was honest with
them about why I left, support ticket response on the closure came back with
surprising honesty from them - definitely seems like they're not totally happy
with it, but it's also tough to tell from one person.

Very sad to see them go. Wound up buying a 3-year SSDNodes VPS for the hell of
it just so I don't have to think about anything.

